# sd card not found



## jessica0311 (May 16, 2012)

I have an sd card in my phone but it is not locating/detecting it! Help!


----------



## hwy133 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi, what android version do you have?
and have you tried other what i presume are micro sd cards?
I had an issue with one of my older android systems with not recognizing mSDs. The only way i could get it to work was to reformat the msd card. You can do this on your pc, use a converter if you need, to connect the sd card to your pc. Backup anything you need. Then go to start->search-> computer management. In Computer management window click on-> disk management->select your msd card, and on the bottom you will see Disk 0 and such. Right click and click format. Then just follow the wizard and format the sd card. Then try using it with your phone again. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Nico11 (Mar 28, 2012)

Daft one but.... Is it in the right way / fully inserted ?

Is the card recognized in any other devices / have you got another card to test in device ?


----------

